# Where to Start in 40K Novels?



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking to buy some of the 40K novels but I don't know where to start. I was going to start with the HH Books, is that a good idea?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

you may want to look in the black library fiction section, there are many threads on this very subject, especially recently


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Start with horus rising


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Horus Rising.

And we also have a Black Library section for these threads.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Gaunts Ghosts all the way. Followed by Eisenhorn and Ravenor


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, I agree with AoB, Gaunt Ghosts.

Not only is it amazing, but it will keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Also where would one go about getting these books? Borders/Barnes and Noble doesn't sell them all.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Gaunts Ghosts all the way. Followed by Eisenhorn and Ravenor



Do NOT start with Gaunts Ghosts. Jesus H. Christ, what're you trying to do? Scare him to death with the massive amount of reading needed to finish? We'll start smaller. Smaller in the entire (or at least up to current) Horus Heresy.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> Also where would one go about getting these books? Borders/Barnes and Noble doesn't sell them all.


If they don't have them, you might have to order them (if there's no other local book store that carries them). I've almost picked clean the 40k section of my local Borders (seriously, I've read 23 Warhammer 40k books and have another 27 left to read (this includes "books" in the various Omnibus collections). But anyways, I'm having to order more and more books these days as the selection is rather thin (still some left, but man, it's getting difficult to find those "Oh yeah, I need that one!" I had 6 months ago. So, start with the Horus Heresy, ordering say....2-3 books at a time (or just 1-2 if money is an issue), then go from there.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel that HH and space Marine Battles are great places to start. If you have a particular intest you could start with one of the Space Marines chapter series: Ultramarines, Blood Angles, Soul Drinkers, Space Wolves.


Doc


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bane of Kings is gonna tear you a new ass 

Anyway, I've compiled the majority of the Horus Heresy reviews here, despite there not being any for the first few books. Sorry about that, yeah, they all got deleted. Anyway, hope it helps...

As for recommendations - anything by *Abnett*, *McNeill*, *AD-B* or *Kyme* for 40k with series such as the _Horus Heresy_, _Gaunt's Ghosts_,_ Eisenhorn and Ravenor_, _Ultramarines_, _Night Lords _and _Salamanders_ series' - plus _Iron Snakes _is kinda cool


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Bobbs, I'm just trying to reduce the number of several threads covering the same thing in one forum. :victory:.

Anyway, if you want to check out my reccomendations, I suggest you head over to here.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Bobbs, I'm just trying to reduce the number of several threads covering the same thing in one forum. :victory:.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to check out my reccomendations, I suggest you head over to here.


:laugh: I understand - it's a fair point anyway


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

bobss said:


> Bane of Kings is gonna tear you a new ass
> 
> Anyway, I've compiled the majority of the Horus Heresy reviews here, despite there not being any for the first few books. Sorry about that, yeah, they all got deleted. Anyway, hope it helps...
> 
> As for recommendations - anything by *Abnett*, *McNeill*, *AD-B* or *Kyme* for 40k with series such as the _Horus Heresy_, _Gaunt's Ghosts_,_ Eisenhorn and Ravenor_, _Ultramarines_, _Night Lords _and _Salamanders_ series' - plus _Iron Snakes _is kinda cool


You honestly left out a couple good authors in there, bobss. But all in all, as long as you said: "Read anything by any author but C.S. Goto and you'll be fine." <--- That'd have covered most everything. Personally, though, I'd have included James Swallow into the mix as well.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I started with Space Wolves Omnibus which I thought was a perfect place start. The first book gives you a really good idea of how a Space Marine is born and how they are a great departure from a normal human man.


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Start with the Eisenhorn Omnibus, then perhaps Necropolis ( imo the best Gaunt's Ghosts novel ). Horus Rising is also a good read if you want to start with Space Marines. Lord of the Night would make a good start for Chaos Fans.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

I started with Horus Rising then went straight to the Soul Drinkers Omnibus.


----------

